

Show HN: My Weekend Project - UptimeFu - Rulero
http://uptimefu.com

======
tylerwl
You did a great job of making it dead simple to sign up for something really
useful!

After simply entering my domain name & email, I received a confirmation that
my site was up, followed by a 2nd email with my account details.

